# Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch



## Kotzi (25. März 2016)

Moin,

an meiner heißgeliebten Meerforellen-Rolle funktioniert die Rücklaufsperre nur Sporadisch. Manchmal tut sie es, dann wieder nicht ( innerhalb eines Wurfs). 

Es handelt sich um eine Daiwa Branzino 3000.

Was ich nicht verstehe ich das sie teilweise funktioniert ( auch wenn man stoppt dann schlägt die Kurbel meistens noch ein bisschen zurück und stoppt nicht unmittelbar.)
Beim Auswerfen gabs auch keine Probleme, tritt also nur nach dem Kurbeln auf.

Wenn sie einfach nicht mehr funktionieren würde = kaputt.
So jedoch ist mir das ein Rätsel.

Hat da irgendwer schonmal mit Erfahrungen gemacht
und eine Ahnung wie man das ohne Einschicken wieder hinkriegen könnte?
Am 9.4 steht nämlich ein Meerforellen - Urlaub an, und da würde ich die Rolle gerne mitnehmen.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Wollebre (26. März 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*

die Rücklaufsperre ist eine altbewährte Konstruktion. Noch nicht gehört das die kaputt gegangen ist.

gehe davon aus das die verschmutzt ist, oder die Feder des Umschalters (Teil 64) ist etwas schlapp geworden. Was aber mehr als selten ist da es eine Blattfeder ist.
Da hilft nur aufmachen und nachschauen.
Anbei die Schematics. Rotor abnehmen und die markierten Teile entnehmen und genau in die Reihenfolge legen. Alles säubern und die Rücklaufsperre mit Bremsenreiniger kräftig durchblasen und trocknen lassen. Danach auf die Zylinder 2-3 Tropfen Öl geben. Nicht fetten!! Danach wieder alles montieren und testkurbeln.

Wenn Problem nicht behoben den Gehäusedeckel abschrauben und schauen ob die Feder (64) ausreichend Spannung hat und den Umschalter in Position hält. 
Wenn nicht etwas nachbiegen und wieder testen. 
Wenn danach volle Funktion über deinen Händler bei Daiwa eine neue Feder bestellen. Ausgeleierte und gestreckte Federn schnell wieder schlapp werden, auch wenn es sich hier um eine Blattfeder handelt. (Daiwa liefert nicht an Privat!).

Good Luck

Wolfgang


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. März 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*

Das kenn ich von meiner Shimano Cardiff (Multi).
Allerdings nur wenns kalt ist. Dann wird das Fett steif und behindert die Bewegung der Feder.
Entfetten und Öl rein hat geholfen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. März 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*

Kenne ich auch bei Kälte (unter 5 Grad) bei diversen Ryobi Rollen.
Fett raus, Öl rein...alles prima.


----------



## Pietsch (29. März 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*

Hallo,|wavey:
die Rücklaufsperre muß absolut Fett und Ölfrei sein.
Ich hatte es an meiner Daiwa Certate auch.
Oberteil mit dem Bügel abbauen und darunterliegende
Rücklaufsperre mit Bremsenreiniger reinigen und mit Druckluft
trocken blasen.
Seitdem läuft sie wieder.
Gruß Peter


*
*


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. März 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*

Trocken is nix, wie wollebre schon sagte, einen Hauch Feinöl sollte es schon sein.


----------



## volkerm (29. März 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*

Die Branzino hat doch sicher eine "infinite", sprich keine mit Feder und Rastung. Erleuchtet mich, falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*



volkerm schrieb:


> Die Branzino hat doch sicher eine "infinite", sprich keine mit Feder und Rastung. Erleuchtet mich, falls ich falsch liege.



Wollebre meint die Feder für den Sperrhebel.Teil 64 in der Explosionszeichnung.


----------



## volkerm (29. März 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*

Hallo Peter,
die Zeichnung habe ich grad nicht auf dem Tisch.
Nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## allegoric (30. März 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*

Wenn du das Ding aufschraubt, gibt es ne Minifeder. An der Feder hängt ein bewegliches Teil. Wenn das verschmutzt ist oder daran klebendes Fett das "Zurückschnipsen" verhindert bzw alles etwas zäh ist, dann passiert genau dein geschildertes Problem.

Hilft nur eines: alles auseinanderbauen bis zur besagten Feder (gibt nur eine in der ganzen Rolle), die recht schnell gefunden sein sollte. Das ganze Entfetten und z.B. mit Öl geschmeidig machen. Ich nutze dafür Ballistol oder die Öle der Hersteller. Einen signifikanten Unterschied konnte ich in der Qualität noch nicht feststellen, was den Mehrpreis der speziellen Öle rechtfertigen könnte. 

Aber weit weg mit WD 40 von der Angelrolle. Das ist der Tod der Feinmechanik ;-)!

EDIT: Ich habe mir die gepostete Explosionszeichnung angeschaut. Anscheinend ist der Rücklaufsperrmechanismus bei Shimano anders gelöst, als es bei Ryobi / Spro Rollen der Fall ist. Auf jeden Fall gibt es hier auch irgend einen "Rückschnipps"-Mechanismus, der die Rücklaufsperre beeinflusst. dieses Teil hat sich wahrscheinlich zugesetzt und kann nicht zurückschnippsen . Gleiches Prinzip wie oben beschrieben. Entfetten und danach Ölen mit einem Feinmechaniköl / Kriechöl wie z.B. Ballistol.


----------



## mr-echolot (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*

Hallo,
ich habe aus dem Nachlass von einem verstorbenen Freund eine Hochseerute mit einer Multirolle bekommen.Die Rolle ist eine 
BIG DEEP SEA von WFT und keine 3 Jahre alt und einmal mit nach Norwegen gewesen.
das Problem bei der Rolle ist,man kann Sie nicht mehr ganz feststellen,sodass Sie beim hochkurbeln immer leicht durchrutscht. 
Vielleicht hat einer eine Idee wie man die Sache lösen könnte
und ob sich eine Reparatur noch lohnt.

Mfg. mr-echolot


----------



## Wollebre (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*

mal lesen......

www.fisch-hitparade.de/threads/75801-WFT-Big-Deep-Sea-Multirolle-zum-Meeresangeln


----------



## mr-echolot (8. April 2016)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nur episodisch*

Hallo Wollebre,da bin ich ja nicht der Einzige der Schrott bekommen hat,nur musste ich ja nichts dafür Bezahlen,also Glück gehabt.
Habe mir die Berichte gut durchgelesen und bin erstaunt,dass der Hersteller die Rolle nicht schon früher, Trotz der bekannten Mängel  aus dem Verkehr gezogen hat.
Schade nur für die Kollegen bei denen das alles während ihrer Angeltour passiert ist.
Werde also die Rolle ,die wirklich neuwertig ist in die Tonne hauen.
MFG. mr-echolot


----------

